
Firefox 55: first desktop browser to support WebVR - janober
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/08/firefox-55-supports-webvr/
======
nachtigall
There's also an announcement for the more general public:
[https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/08/08/webvr-new-speedy-
fe...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/08/08/webvr-new-speedy-features/)
(including some RAM comparisons with Chrome plus some startup stats)

